#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  PLANT DESIGN AND PIPING by bechtel

## hswang2

Plant design and piping

See More: PLANT DESIGN AND PIPING by bechtel

----------


## hswang2

i wil post later

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## Paldex

Thankyou friend....

----------


## aseptman

thanks any process part from bechtel

----------


## unni

thanks dear friend

----------


## alzuhd

Thanx Hswang2

----------


## esar

thanks for your share

----------


## Tiberius

thanks

----------


## saverr

thanks for sharing....anyone have Bechtel process manuals?

----------


## hswang2

I need, too. Thanks.

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank you very much.

----------


## prodesm

Thanks for sharing .............
But i need part3.............


please give it to me.See More: PLANT DESIGN AND PIPING by bechtel

----------


## maskedsperm

hswang2  

Thanks for sharing this material.... however, when uncompressing, it requests part 3... is it available? would you please share it with us?

Thanks in advance

----------


## Nabilia

Here is part 3


3DJ-P04-00300(plant design piping 170).part3.rar

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## taoxianwen123

Thank you very much.

----------


## nilu

Can any one upload the Plant Design & Piping by Bechtel & Bechtel Process manual. Please............................. upload in 4shared or ifile.it. This is very very urgent. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Jusea

Thanks

----------


## nilu

Thanks for reply. The above lins is for part 3. I need link for Part 1 & Part 2. Please upload the same. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Nabilia

3DJ-P04-00300(plant design piping 170).part1.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3DJ-P04-00300(plant design piping 170).part2.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## prodesm

Part3 is required to open this document

----------


## prodesm

thanks i find that.

----------


## mrk

thanks

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks for sharing !!!

----------


## ashraf_1969

Please re-upload part 3. It is missing now on 4shared site. Thanks.

See More: PLANT DESIGN AND PIPING by bechtel

----------


## major_duan

the linkage to part3 in 4shared doesn't work now.

----------


## msaad2

Please re-upload Part 3.... Someone please help

----------


## Nabilia

Post 15 is working fine

----------


## msaad2

Nabilia: I just tried it 3 times. It goes to 4 shared, and has a download link. But when the 30 seconds are over and you click on download file, it says the file is not valid. Try it yourself if you still don't believe me. I'm pretty good with technology, and wouldn't post if I wasn't 100% sure. Thanks in advance!

----------


## Nabilia

3DJ-P04-00300(plant design piping 170).part1.rar	1.390 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3DJ-P04-00300(plant design piping 170).part2.rar	1.390 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3DJ-P04-00300(plant design piping 170).part3.rar	0.864 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## msaad2

Nabilia: Thank you very very much for taking time to re-upload. We all appreciate it.

----------


## Nabilia

or forget the three parts...

Bechtel Project Execution Plan for Plant Design and Piping 3DJ-P04-00300.pdf	7.252 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## major_duan

Thank a lot!

----------


## mecasera

thans a lot!

----------


## NESTIN

Gracias Nabilia, buen aporte.....

----------


## maskedsperm

Thank folks... very useful information... thanks for sharing

----------


## selmagis

Thanks, wanna look inside.


 :Positive: See More: PLANT DESIGN AND PIPING by bechtel

----------


## Sylvanio

Thanks for taking time!

----------


## slimtak

Thanks a lot.

----------


## msaad2

Can someone please re-upload? Looks like the file is no longer available.

----------


## ThaMaestro

> Can someone please re-upload? Looks like the file is no longer available.



+1 ... anyone?

----------


## f81aa

Hi:

Please try **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## vfq3481

Good work!
Excellent book!

----------


## Abo Khaled

Please see this link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Greetings

Abo Khaled

----------


## yogacruise

Dears,

Couldm you upload again, all the link has down. Thank you

----------


## khalid655

please  upload again thanks

----------


## suzy

Dear Friend,
Couldu you please upload again?
Thanks in advance.

S

----------


## suzy

Dear Friend,
Could you please upload again?
Thanks in advance.

S

----------


## Doaa2020

Dear Friend,
Could you please upload again?


Thanks in advance.See More: PLANT DESIGN AND PIPING by bechtel

----------


## racp12

Dear colleagues,
Link at post #42 is still valid

----------


## soloweber

Dear Friend,
Could you please upload again?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## vijayppt

Thanks for the share mate.quite useful

----------

